# Ironweed



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

Here in southern Indiana where I live I have cow pastures down the road from me and the Ironweed is just getting ready to bloom. Do honeybees gather nectar from Ironweed? I know the butterfly love it.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, the ironweed around here is already starting to bloom and honeybees will work it pretty good.


----------



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

thank you, my bee's should be in heaven pretty soon.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Ironweed has been blooming here in central Illinois for several days. We also have a major bloom of Ashy Sunflower that has been on for about a week and a half.


----------



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

It usually has bloomed here by now but earlier they mowed the fields and it's just now getting going again pretty good. The Mountain Laurel will be blooming soon but I notice that is one of the last plants they get on here.


----------

